# Ilford Park Polish Home, Summer 2007



## CrashOverride (Dec 8, 2007)

The following photos were shot over a series of visits to this east devon site, the ilford park polish camp was converted from the former US army Stover Military hospital and housed polish families either displaced by the war or families of polish servicemen fighting with the allies. It has been abandoned since the early 90's when a new facility was built nearby and now Nature is slowly reclaiming the site. I will gladly show anyone round who's in the area but asbestos protection is a must here.











































































































Hope thats not too many pictures, I've resized them quite small so it should load quickly


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*

Nice pics there, looks like a good explore


----------



## tonyque2 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*

Interesting looking place and good pics. Another place I didn't know existed and not too far from home either !! Cheers Tony


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*

That's a brilliant explore! No, I hadn't heard of this place either.
Superb photos, Crash (like the way you present them too). Love the settee shot with the old boot in front of it and the chair & table with the picture on the wall above them. And those rafters in pic 15...and the green crackle glaze and the white radiator with peeling paint... Excellent stuff! 
Hope you don't mind, but I googled for info and turned up this link about it when it was still open, the history behind it, etc.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/theoneshow/article/2007/10/js_littlepoland.shtml

If there's any plans for future visits/revisits I'd love to join in if poss. 

Cheers


----------



## CrashOverride (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*

Thanks chaps, glad you like the pics 

Well done on finding the history foxy, we'll plan a trip there soon if you like?


----------



## smileysal (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*

Cheers Crash for the pictures and Foxy for the info. Gorgeous pictures. Love all the pictures especially pics 11 (the first aid box in the corridor) 12 and 13 the green peeling paint. but the whole place has atmosphere, can't explain it, but i really like it.

Cheers again Crash,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*



CrashOverride said:


> we'll plan a trip there soon if you like?



Yay! That'll be great.


----------



## King Al (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*

Interesting place, like the light bulbs and the sink. nice one​


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*

fantastic shots there


----------



## dungbug (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Ilford Park Polish Home - Report - Summer 2007*



Foxylady said:


> That's a brilliant explore! No, I hadn't heard of this place either.
> Superb photos, Crash (like the way you present them too). Love the settee shot with the old boot in front of it and the chair & table with the picture on the wall above them. And those rafters in pic 15...and the green crackle glaze and the white radiator with peeling paint... Excellent stuff!
> Hope you don't mind, but I googled for info and turned up this link about it when it was still open, the history behind it, etc.
> 
> ...



I thought this site sounded familiar, it was on the One Show a while back. Cheers Foxy!


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 30, 2008)

interesting explore there!!!

and minty pics, loving the green flakey paint


----------



## PeterK-Digital (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ilford Park*

Hi have been to ilford park & would like to ask you a few questions about it


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow.

These pics are immense!!


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 7, 2009)

great find and great photos, cant wait to go look here


----------



## PinkMini (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I've never posted on here before but been lurking for a while, so firstly, Hi! 

I went here recently, and wondered if any one found anything a bit unusual in building 47 (in the older [WW2, I think] part)? If you did, I'm sure you'll know what I'm talking about, but there's no picture of it on here so maybe it's a fairy new 'change'. I don't know how to post pictures onto here but if anyone's curious, tell me how to and I'll give it a go!!


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 12, 2009)

Usual or unusual?

Like what?


----------



## PinkMini (Jul 25, 2009)

Unusual, sorry, and weeeeird! 

There's tonnes of these little buildings, all the same so when we went into number 47 we didn't expect anything different....

This was the kitchen, the same as the 10 before it.... 





One of the bedrooms...





Then the next we went in was totally clean, to the point it looked like the walls may have been re-painted.

In one corner was this:




That's food and a newspaper (dated 2007)

Then this, in the other corner which freaked me the hell out!!




A made bed and a teddy! 

Was this here when any one else went??


----------



## squiggly (Jul 27, 2009)

Fantastic images, CrashOveride - they remind me I really need to step up my photography skills! Great report & location!


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 27, 2009)

The made up bed was there when I first went last December, the bedside cabinet was on the otherside of the room with bread, jam, juice & the Jordans country crisp box on it along with toothbrush & toothpaste!


----------



## PinkMini (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmm, some bits have been moved around, and I guessed from the use-by dates on the food that is had been there a while, but still was quite a shock coming into that room after the 10 buildings before it being so similar!


----------



## ..Faze.. (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeh!, I was there in early August and noticed the Sell-By dates on stuff being a couple of years ago and the floor sweapt emaculate. Kinda shakes you up when u first walk in eh! Guess someone was crashin there for a bit,but fair play to them takin care of the place while they were there. Its an atmospheric place, but didnt feel anything odd about it while visiting so someone else obviously fealt safe there for a while. Cheers for the post,Im new on here aswel so Hi,keep up the good work


----------



## justcurious (Sep 9, 2009)

PinkMini said:


> Unusual, sorry, and weeeeird!
> 
> There's tonnes of these little buildings, all the same so when we went into number 47 we didn't expect anything different....
> 
> ...



This was still exactly the same when we went last month, and it`s creepyicon_evil:icon_evil


----------

